# Recommend a central heating timer/programmer/control unit?



## Vazelothir (7 Oct 2009)

Hello

can anyone recommend a make & model central heating timer/control unit?  

I googled and loads of makes come up. (B&Q website has a "drayton" but nobody I could find had heard of these before).

Just to switch the central heating on and off (i.e. not for the immersion, no zones either!)

Ideally digital with at least 2 on/off settings per day (or more if possible) and a boost button would be nice!

thanks
Vaz


----------



## DGOBS (7 Oct 2009)

Drayton. Myson. Danfoss.


----------



## silvermints (7 Oct 2009)

Sorry for hijacking your thread can anyone tell me would it be difficult to swap something like this

for something like this

[broken link removed]


----------

